# My P Stock 6/7/2010



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

8" Blue Diamond, 9" peruvian Black, 4" purple Sanchezi, 4" ruby red spilo, 6" Pingke red throat Black Mask


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

nice collection.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

This just proves that Piranhas are addictive!!







Nice collection you have there!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

great collection........


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great collection you have, thanks for sharing


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks everybody I have a shoal of 14 2" wild brazillian reds that look like they have that super red quality


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Caribemob!
Do you still have your 9 - 10 inch Marginatus or did you sell him?!!...That was one badass fish!!...One of my favorite piranha's of all-time!...He rocked like an IRON MAIDEN concert!!!...


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice.....







... like the 9" peruvian Black








.....


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

Da said:


> Hi Caribemob!
> Do you still have your 9 - 10 inch Marginatus or did you sell him?!!...That was one badass fish!!...One of my favorite piranha's of all-time!...He rocked like an IRON MAIDEN concert!!!...


Terminator actually passed away in a power outage, I learned a lesson and purchased a mini generator for the fridge, tv's , and my Fishroom, Thanks for the compliment bro


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Very nice collection. Your pix have reminded just how beautiful Diamonds are.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

that BDR is beautiful, I would lift up that piece of driftwood so it doesn't have to lean over so much when it's under it


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

Geryi, and Xingu Rhom


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

You have quite the collection.... I love the Geryi


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

wow thats all I got to say


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

great collection... !!! This sanchezi is very colored and seems perfect...!


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

more pics


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice collection


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks everybody for taking a look , i will continue to update this thread with the progression of my p's from time to time.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

this is a collection! gratz!!








Tommy


----------

